# Packington hall farm..



## Mikeymutt (Dec 12, 2017)

I have seen this appear a few times and quite liked the look of it.so as me and man gone wrong weew in the aerea we decided to have a little look.sadly since earlier reports by ferox and mb the place has been graffed up badly now which is quite sad to see.but I still enjoyed it with some lovely decay and interesting bits and bobs in the sheds which luckily enough were untouched.its a strange place an old farmhouse and sheds and barns situated in the middle of a housing estate.what the future holds for this place I don't know.prob burnt to the ground soon by locals


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 12, 2017)

Could of done a whole report on those sheds alone mate, shame I ran out of time to look at them, sucks the place is graffed with pointless scribble, I dont recall anything like that on my visit, then again the YouTube lot posted this place soon after my visit... Calling card you say?


----------



## HughieD (Dec 13, 2017)

Superb set Mikey. Had a failure here about a year ago as it was in the middle of the day and there were too many people around. Sad about the spray-can yobs. Despite that you have produced an excellent set of images as you always do.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 13, 2017)

Nicely done Mikey
No access when i visited a few years back
Shame what the kids have done to it


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 13, 2017)

Nicely captured. I had a look for an earlier post for comparison and found one by MD which was done back in 2014, comparing with those in 2014 and Mikey's post the house has become worse for wear and what looks like vandalism. Here's the link to MD's post if you want a look see.
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/ma...ll-farm-packington-leicestershire-2014-a.html


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 13, 2017)

Interestingly MD's post contains a photograph taken in 1952; of Lt Fowell Heath C Squadron Leics Yeomanry, the original owner of the tin trunk. One can search down the whole history of this place using that small snippet of information, thanks for the link HJ!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 13, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Interestingly MD's post contains a photograph taken in 1952; of Lt Fowell Heath C Squadron Leics Yeomanry, the original owner of the tin trunk. One can search down the whole history of this place using that small snippet of information, thanks for the link HJ!



Did you also notice the photograph of the soldiers. Lt. Fowell-Heath is on the front row, third from left.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 14, 2017)

You have done a great job of this place Mikey! There's a couple of shots that made me smile! The shot of the white fire place it looks like its just yacked up a pile of dried leaves haha...but then I sometimes see things differently lol and the kitchen shot with the upside down oven it looks like some art installation, looks proper funny to meLove the old Aga too! Yeah shame about the pointless graff it adds nothing, but you got the best out the place anyway!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 14, 2017)

Thank you all.i did we an urbex calling card in there ha he sad I know..we went in the middle of the day hughie.no one seems bothered though.sadly the graffiti really spoiled it


----------



## MD (Dec 15, 2017)

Nice job Mikey check this picture out and read the comments 

https://flic.kr/p/nU8VMK


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 16, 2017)

MD said:


> Nice job Mikey check this picture out and read the comments
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nU8VMK



The personnel and ranks in this photograph are not particularly special when you realise what was photographed - C Squadron was the Headquarters company of the Regiment and as such would have more than its fair share of decorated and specialised troops - especially at the time the image was taken. As for the photograph; can be found in a number of books on the history of this Regiment and other Yeomanry units published in the '60's.


----------

